# Can rats hear us when we speak ?



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

In physics class we were told that humans highest possible voice frequency is 1100 and rats lowest hearing frequency is 1000 , so does that mean rats can't hear us when we speak normally ?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hm well in my experience they listen and hear me talking normally. You can see their ears respond, let alone they respon to names or commands.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.ratbehavior.org/rathearing.htm

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voice_frequency


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

Pssh. No.  They learn their names quite well, and react very easily and obviously to your voice.


----------

